# b15 rear spoiler on b14?



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

can someone tell me what the width is of the rear spoiler on the b15.. ive tried doin a search on this and found NOTHING.. so will a b15 wing fit across the b14 rear deck.. PLEASE repsond. ASAP thanks.. Travis


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

my sister owns a b15 and i own a b14, lemme go take a measuring tape to the cars......hold on


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey thanks man....
Travis


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Will it fit?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Did he get ran over???


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

maybe he is still trying to measure it? ... it must be a really huge difference


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yes sir it will fit....the b15 is about 48" wide and the sentra is about 47 1/2" it will fit......the only thing is that the b15 has a rounder end than the b14 so a b15 wing would have a curve(from the ones ive seen) but it would fit...sorry for the wait, was looking for my measuring tape


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Did he get ran over??? *


i twisted my ankle.......does that count?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe, your parents favor your sister more than you, huh?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> *tHe iLleSt RiCe, your parents favor your sister more than you, huh?  *


 i guess so, y do u say that? LOL


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, I would see it if she had a BMW 5 series or something like that.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

actually, i'm the favorite

heres why, my sis didnt graduate from high school(drop out) and i did so i was the first to graduate from high school(going to college now) so the car was kinda graduation present(so i dont get a full time job and leave school just to buy a car).......but i didnt really have many cars to choose from, my sister on the other hand got to pick a car off the dealership with parents cosigning......damn lol


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

dude.. about the parents keeping you in school so they buy you a car.. seriously.. you should thank your parents one day for that.. because i wanted to go into college for my dream as a videografer.. shooting footage for movies and shows.. but i cant because i have to worry about paying my bills.. i have to work full time.. and working full time AND goin to school would physically and emotionally drain me.. but thanks for the measurements.. i really appreciate it.. Travis.. if anyone has pictures of the b15 wing on their car from a straight rear shot.. let me know or show them off.. im gonna do some of my photoshop tricks on it with my car and see how it looks.. trying to get my car to look newer lol.. Travis


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, it was cool of them to buy it since i wouldnt of been able to afford a newer car with insurance (was working at mcdonalds at the time) then go to school....i woulda died


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *i twisted my ankle.......does that count? *


Works for me


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

my insurence with State Farm.. would have been another 2600 dollars for 6 months.. i was like FUCK that.. and called around.. Progressive actually had a better policy for me.. now i only pay 1200 for six months with the same coverage.. yeah... dont get into either an acident or get a ticket once a year everyyear youve been driving like me.. im such a loser.. but at least they only stay on your record for two years and only three years for the insurence.. LOL.. sorry.. i have to laugh about it.. it depresses me everyday.. Travis


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *dude.. about the parents keeping you in school so they buy you a car.. seriously.. you should thank your parents one day for that.. because i wanted to go into college for my dream as a videografer.. shooting footage for movies and shows.. but i cant because i have to worry about paying my bills.. i have to work full time.. and working full time AND goin to school would physically and emotionally drain me.. *


my parents are paying for my truck too, since i went to college. And i also work a full time job, and go to school full time, and have a wife so that means a lot more bills too. I honestly do not think that if my parents did not pay for my truck i would not be in school right now. you are right about being emotionally and mentally drained though. fortunatly it will all be over this saturday. I GRADUATE WITH HONERS FROM NMSU!! thank god. 

be sure to thank your parents for sure, i do every time i think about it. 

laterz
chad


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

see.... thats the thing though.. they ARE paying for your truck.. and you ARE in college.. like i said.. sure id be in college to if i could afford it.. maybe a loan or something.. and hey.. i think your the guy who has the same sentra as mine.. is yours also the teal green "cant do nothing with" color? Travis


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

$1200 per 6 months? i thought my insurance was expensive, I pay 600 every 6 months and many of my friends pay cheaper than that


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

shoot, i used to pay 600 for six months with full coverage(state farm).......now that i got a ticket, i had to pay 1800$ for six months so i had to change the policy to liability...now i pay 800$ for six months, that sucks


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i have 2 tickets(ones comming off soon) and 2 accients..and thats whats on record! i have more. some of us make mistakes.. others are just plain stupid.. like me.. Travis


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *see.... thats the thing though.. they ARE paying for your truck.. and you ARE in college.. like i said.. sure id be in college to if i could afford it.. maybe a loan or something.. and hey.. i think your the guy who has the same sentra as mine.. is yours also the teal green "cant do nothing with" color? Travis *


sorry i am not the guy you think i am. my wife has a grey 99 sentra that will be mine once me move to scottsdale. 

my dad made a deal with all of his kids that went to collage (me and my 2 brothers and one sister), that if we went to college and graduated that the title to the car would be ours. If we dropped out he would repo the car. this has only happened once and my dad picked up his car from my brother at 3 am on morning and drove it back home. my brother woke up to no car. that was ok though because he new it would happen.

laterz
chad


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

i've got 2 tickets too, one more and i get my temp license revoked, but i still pay only 600 every 6 months


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ok so.. back to this post.. acutally.. i dont think we need to talk anymorein this chat my question was answered.. but.. ANYONE WHO HAS A REAR PIC OF THEIR B15 WING SEND IT OR POST IT.. THANKS..Travis


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

found this on car-domain


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

and a higher quality one...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey.. whats the soda all about.. i see it all the time???? and thanks for the pics.. Travis


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the avatar???? its an ongoing debate..

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19997


----------

